# Excessively strong infraorbitals create "deep set eyes" which are part of the warrior phenotype



## JawsOfLife (Jun 30, 2019)

I started a thread previously asking what the consequences would be of overstrengthening the infraorbitals. I am now convinced the only outcome is you will attain a strong/warrior phenotype.

Examples:



























Excessive infraorbital rims creates a "powerful" appearance and is an important part of a "warrior phenotype".

It makes sense that it should - your infraorbital rims protect your eyes from damage.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jun 30, 2019)

Bro can mewing make them better cus im sure mine are not that good.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jun 30, 2019)

I think it's mainly genetic tbh. My orbitals aren't that good but if you look at my side my eyes are deep set in comparison to my nasion curve


----------



## Stare (Jun 30, 2019)

how to you strengthen it?


----------



## AmorFatis (Jun 30, 2019)

Stare said:


> how to you strengthen it?


MEW


----------



## Slyfex8 (Jul 1, 2019)

Strong infraorbitals cause tear trough


----------



## JawsOfLife (Jul 1, 2019)

Stare said:


> how to you strengthen it?



Infraorbital rim implants.


Slyfex8 said:


> Strong infraorbitals cause tear trough



Tear trough is usually compensated for at same time as infraorbital rim. The implant does both.


Gudru said:


> I think it's mainly genetic tbh. My orbitals aren't that good but if you look at my side my eyes are deep set in comparison to my nasion curve



Everything is genetic. Yes in your case relative to your nasion you have deep set eyes. I am speaking of depth in reference to the orbit itself.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jul 1, 2019)

just lol if u actually want this


----------



## Deliverance (Jul 1, 2019)

Gudru said:


> I think it's mainly genetic tbh. My orbitals aren't that good but if you look at my side my eyes are deep set in comparison to my nasion curve


Looks good.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 1, 2019)

Deliverance said:


> Looks good.


Thx mate


----------



## JawsOfLife (Jul 1, 2019)

dotacel said:


> just lol if u actually want this



Well if you have recessed infraorbitals the question is: How far do you bring them forward? The only way to know that is to know what happens when you bring them too far forward.

It seems excessive infraorbitals are very very rare. It's really hard to find examples. Almost everyone has weak infraorbitals or would benefit from a bit more strength to them.


----------



## her (Jul 1, 2019)

Just bonesmash your infraorbitals, brother.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 22, 2019)

This fucking retard didn't even know where infra orbitals are JFL


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Nov 22, 2019)

I have this but my suborbitals are shit


----------



## prgfromnl (Nov 22, 2019)

genetics, i saw some pics of me being young and they were already deep set

only thing I lack is undereye support


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 22, 2019)

It's the lateral orbital rims not the infraorbital rims...

Delon, Opry and Gandy all have undereye hollows and still hav e deep set hooded eyes


----------



## Melo95 (Nov 22, 2019)

Yeah seems legit. I have pretty deep set eyes and tear troughs as well. Always noticed the lines.


----------



## bassfreak (Nov 22, 2019)

Eye area like this in 2020 or death no copes


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Nov 22, 2019)

dotacel said:


> just lol if u actually want this


ideal eye area is just BARELY hooded eyes

this shit looks fucking retarded

just cage if u think a woman wants a man with eyes stuck 10 feet deep into his skull


----------



## mattzdeb (Nov 22, 2019)

Gudru said:


> I think it's mainly genetic tbh. My orbitals aren't that good but if you look at my side my eyes are deep set in comparison to my nasion curve


Ideal eye area


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Nov 22, 2019)

Gudru said:


> I think it's mainly genetic tbh. My orbitals aren't that good but if you look at my side my eyes are deep set in comparison to my nasion curve



No, Is literally about the deepness of your lateral orbitals

Very deep set







Not






Asians don't have deep set eyes because their skulls looks like the second


----------



## Hekt0r (Nov 23, 2019)

my forehead comes farther than my eyes if your looking from the side but they really aren't even close to being deep set jfl. similar to gudru but more subhuman eyelid exposure. its worse on one side of my face too. literally wanna rope




OwlGod said:


> No, Is literally about the deepness of your lateral orbitals
> 
> Very deep set
> 
> ...


----------



## kuroro (Dec 1, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> No, Is literally about the deepness of your lateral orbitals
> 
> Very deep set
> 
> ...


My friend whos full east asian has deep set eyes and a brow ridge that casts a fat shadow over his eyes lol wut. He says his dad has the same thing.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Dec 1, 2019)

kuroro said:


> My friend whos full east asian has deep set eyes and a brow ridge that casts a fat shadow over his eyes lol wut. He says his dad has the same thing.



There's no way, you have photos?


----------



## diggbicc (Dec 1, 2019)

bassfreak said:


> Eye area like this in 2020 or death no copes


mogged


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 1, 2019)

kuroro said:


> My friend whos full east asian has deep set eyes and a brow ridge that casts a fat shadow over his eyes lol wut. He says his dad has the same thing.


there litearlly cannt be a way thats the case if you mean mongoloid. he must have some caucasoid dna
well. actually.maybe it can be


FatJattMofo said:


> Bro can mewing make them better cus im sure mine are not that good.


update on this.

they have improved extremely.


----------



## kuroro (Dec 1, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> there litearlly cannt be a way thats the case if you mean mongoloid. he must have some caucasoid dna
> well. actually.maybe it can be
> 
> update on this.
> ...


Hes mongoloid and he has no caucasoid dna thats what makes it crazy. Not even bullshitting he has an entire shadow over his eyes when light is casted over his head. Makes him look like a raccoon lol.


OwlGod said:


> There's no way, you have photos?


looks like this


----------



## kuroro (May 25, 2020)

OwlGod said:


> There's no way, you have photos?


----------

